# Should the Suns trade JJ...



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

...how about this:

Charlotte trades:

C Primoz Brezec
G/F Gerald Wallace

Phoenix trades:

G/F Joe Johnson
C Jake Voskuhl
(throw in)

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

No. Maciej Lampe = Primoz Brezec.

Besides, Joe's become a clear-cut #2 option on offense with the way he is shooting the three ball. I think he's shooting about 80% on corner threes this year. Other than Amare and Steve, he's the last person I would trade on this roster. You put Joe on most any other team and he puts up 25/4/4. You put Brezec on most any other team and he rides the pine.

We shouldn't panic so much after one loss. How many times are we going to have Leandro out, Amare play like garbage, have three of our top guns completely disappear for a half, blow a 19 point lead all while the other team has two starters with career nights _just to force overtime on a 3 pointer by their center?_

Right now, Casey Jacobsen needs to be cut out of the rotation in favor of Lampe or Hunter. Our 3 main swings are getting 35~ minutes, which is great, but then we also have Jacobsen putting up 16+ minutes per night and contributing very little. Steven Hunter ain't much, but he produces and Nash helps get him easy dunks. He's also a shot-blocking machine, which is exactly what we need. He'll never be able to put in more than 20-24 minutes (foul trouble), but I think he's just what we need right now, as unimpressive as he is as a ball player.


----------



## Clayton_Bigsby (Jan 30, 2004)

I wouldn't mind moving him, but only if a good deal came along*cough*Nene*cough*.

I say if you can bring in Nene you do it, but other than Nene I dont really see anyone I would trade him for. Certianly not Eddie Curry.

People here really seem to over value Johnson. People call into radio and talk him up like he's Jordan. Even if you think he's better than Q, is he really that much better? I dont think so. Dont judge Q by what he's done so far I think we all know his game is gonna come around once he settles in.

but yes move him if you can get a quality big man.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Personally, I'd rather have JJ than Q. JJ does more things.


----------



## Clayton_Bigsby (Jan 30, 2004)

you also have to look at Johnson's contract situation. I would say there is better than a 50% chance that your gonna lose him at the end of the year.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> No. Maciej Lampe = Primoz Brezec.
> 
> Besides, Joe's become a clear-cut #2 option on offense with the way he is shooting the three ball. I think he's shooting about 80% on corner threes this year. Other than Amare and Steve, he's the last person I would trade on this roster. You put Joe on most any other team and he puts up 25/4/4. You put Brezec on most any other team and he rides the pine.
> ...



Right Im sure every european 7 foot guy = the other 7 european guy right?  


Lampe is 7 foot 270 pounds at 19 years old with 3pt range and conistant mid range jumpshot and very good rebounding instinct



hoenix trades: SG Joe Johnson (18.2 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.2 apg in 35.5 minutes) 
Phoenix receives: Nene Hilario (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
Change in team outlook: -18.2 ppg, -3.7 rpg, and -2.2 apg. 

Denver trades: Nene Hilario (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
Denver receives: SG Joe Johnson (18.2 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 2.2 apg in 35.5 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +18.2 ppg, +3.7 rpg, and +2.2 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Denver being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Denver had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.




Nash
Q
Marion
Amare
Nene



Miller
Joe Johnson
Carmelo
Martin
Camby



I would do that


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>J19</b>!
> Right Im sure every european 7 foot guy = the other 7 european guy right?
> 
> 
> Lampe is 7 foot 270 pounds at 19 years old with 3pt range and conistant mid range jumpshot and very good rebounding instinct


Maybe you should ask around or, I dunno, actually watch the games yourself and see if they play similar. Because, guess what? They do. Neither one has any interior game, they both rely almost solely on their mid-range shooting, are both average to above-average rebounders and often look lost on defense.


----------

